# UHHH i dont even know



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

I was leaving the local casino tonight... and as i was driving down the ramp my car just went crazy and started to jerk. i was making a turn around the corner and was in 2nd gear, and as i hit the gas it started jerking and reving way up. so at first i thought i was just taping the gas (or atleast thats what i tryed to tell myself) then as i was getting on the main road it did it again. its like when you just jab the gas in 1st or 2nd gear. im thinking clutch is near the end (130xxx miles on it) and thats kinda what im hoping....anyway wasnt sure if this was somthing anyone has heard of or not. 
thanks
Steve


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

I had somethibg like that. If I just cruis at a constant speed my car would buck really bad. but It doesnt do it anymore. I replaced my o2 sensor and went away. also my clip for my fuel pump was burnt up from loose connection fixed that. and came back two weeks ago because my alternator smoked up and when the battery was low the ignition couldnt fire under load. basically the car is stalling and coming back on rapidly. also check your mounts for excessive play hope this helps.


----------

